# Fes click a sota per recollir el teu regalet



## Pasbeau

I received an e-mail saiying this:

"Fes click a sota per recollir el teu regalet."

I don't understand and don'y know who to ask to help me translate because I don't even know what language it is... 

"el" kind reminde me of spanish... but "click" of english, I'm lost!

Any sugestion is welcome!


----------



## sokol

Most parts of that phrase definitely have a "Romance" look - probably this is Catalan, or Occitan, or some other regional language therearounds.

"Click" could point to this being colloquial, mixed speech - as of course "click" most likely should be English.
(And sorry, I can't help with translating this, I don't think I understand more of it than you do. Also some context would be helpful. )


----------



## Pasbeau

Thank you very much for this information, I am not really looking for someone to translate but more to know what language it is. There is no more context as this is the all message I gat . 

Again thank you for your post!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

It is Catalan.

Click down to receive your present.


----------



## sokol

Oh - another thought: it could also be a Romance (French/Spanish?) Creole (which have plenty of mixed vocabulary).


----------



## Pasbeau

Thank you to both of you!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

I am afraid not, Sokol.

Fes click is literally "do click", in Spanish "haz click".
There is no verb in Spanish, and I guess in Catalan too, to say "click" as it is used in the Internet language, so in Spanish we use to say "hacer click" , in Catalan "fer click".


----------



## Agró

It *is* Catalan, and there's no specific verb for click -*fes click* is correct for English *click*.


----------



## sokol

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> I am afraid not, Sokol.


We cross-posted, that's why my post above seems a little bit out of place. So Catalan it is, thanks.


----------



## avellanainphilly

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> It is Catalan.
> 
> Click down to receive your little present.



Just to be more precise .


----------



## Orreaga

Hello,

I would say: _Click *below* to receive your little present._

Click *below* refers to the place in the email.
Click *down* suggests a motion with your finger.


----------

